# Dust inside a lens



## KaraM (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I have some dust on the inside of my lens (Canon 135mm f/2.5). Can I clean that? If so, how difficult would that be? If I shouldn't do it myself, can a camera shop clean that? About how much should it cost?

Thanks


----------



## shingfan (Jan 29, 2007)

if the dust is inside the lense....the chances is that you wont be able to clean it yourself....you dont want to break the seal and introduce more dust into the system.......and very often those little dust particle do not affect your image quality.....and i would not recommend clean it from anywhere....as far as i concern....i believe the original lense should have some kind of seal to prevent dust from entering....once you open it and dotn have proper tools to put it back with the seal.....you will end up getting even more dust in later on


----------



## fmw (Jan 29, 2007)

Dust inside the lens simply means the lens was used outside when it was breezy or windy.  Every lens gets a little dust inside.  It won't hurt your images.  Don't give it another thought.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 29, 2007)

fmw said:


> Every lens gets a little dust inside.  It won't hurt your images.  Don't give it another thought.



I agree.  Unless you are seeing something in the prints, I wouldn't worry about it.  I use lenses that scare me when I hold them up to the light.


----------



## memorex88 (Jan 29, 2007)

and if you must get it cleaned, send it to Canon!


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jan 29, 2007)

I would recommend getting it cleaned.  I did that with mine.  cost about $60  but well worth it.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 29, 2007)

fmw said:


> Dust inside the lens simply means the lens was used outside when it was breezy or windy.  Every lens gets a little dust inside.  It won't hurt your images.  Don't give it another thought.



Absolutely right.  There would have to be quite a bit of dust...  a BUNCH of dust before you'll see any softening of the image.

Pete


----------



## fmw (Jan 29, 2007)

Chicagophotoshop said:


> I would recommend getting it cleaned. I did that with mine. cost about $60 but well worth it.


 

I strongly disagree.  Not only do you run the risk of getting a lens element misaligned but the dust will return as soon as you use the lens again.  Do not get it cleaned.


----------

